# Storage......pontoon stuff



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It seems when I go fishing with the toons, I always have a mess in the back of my truck with the oars and fins. It's the same when I get home, no place to put this stuff without just placing it in a pile, in the corner of a room or something. 
I made this box to hold the oars, I've slotted each end to help keep down the rattle, banging and scratching that occurs during transport. The two pair of fins will set in just right without shaping or bending them. Storing these in the winter will be a lot easier too !!
[attachment=1:niganjej]100_1649.jpg[/attachment:niganjej][attachment=0:niganjej]100_1650.jpg[/attachment:niganjej]

A couple of handles on each end and some skids, it should be ready to go.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job. That looks like a nifty set up. I have no oars, just my two feet and fins. My fishcat toon pumps up real easy and deflates quickly for packin' into the truck.

Now packing my poles is a different story, always worried about breaking one. I like the idea of a box for them. 8)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

.45,
good looking set up.
Will you also be able to store the toon in the box, for the winter?
You sure do nice work with wood!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> .45,
> good looking set up.
> Will you also be able to store the toon in the box, for the winter?
> *You sure do nice work with wood!*


Thanks.....I like wood !!!  ...I can't say I'm any good with it, but I sure like _trying _to build something...

The toons don't come apart for winter, they go in the basement. I don't want to deflate them and let them go weird and stuff.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good idea 45. Ive lost a few oar halves in my day, somehow they always seem to end up missing :| . I have a hard time storing my pontoon anywhere, its to big for normal places, too bad it doesnt fit in the box!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks very nice- now when I kick the bucket I want the Viking funeral and float down the river on fire- Can you built me the sacrificial funeral barge ? You can throw the match.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Looks very nice- now when I kick the bucket I want the Viking funeral and float down the river on fire- Can you built me the sacrificial funeral barge ? You can throw the match.


My grandpa was buried in a pine box in 1990, I kind of like the idea....

Except....I won't throw the match, it has got to be a flaming arrow !!! <<--O/


----------

